# What plant is this?



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what this plant is? I got a cutting from a stone wall in a park in Connecticut and it is doing well here in Maine. These yellow flowers bloomed in June or July. It seems to be evergreen. the greens are less than 2 inches tall the flowers more like 4 inches. Perhaps it is a Sedum?

By the way there seems to be a bluet growing in the middle...you can see the pale blue/white flower looking off to the left and some tall thin stalks to the right


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a sedum that is VERY invasive and will take over your railroad. I advise you to get rid of all of it carefully, just one piece will re-grow. If you want your railroad ground cover to be all the same quickly, it will do that. Dies back some about every two years.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Jerry B. said.. It just need something damp and look out.. it grows wild and will stick to anything...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry & Noel , you both have the same impression as my wife. Just can't seem to get rid of it in and around our stream bed.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I wish I had that problem. I have been trying to make it grow around my layout. It has spread a little, but it really is not a problem. I like it. 
Paul


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I certainly have had that problem with sedums but this one seems pretty tame in my location...of course this is the first year I have had it up on the roadbed and had it flower, it had been confined to nooks in the stone walls.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

I've had this type of Sedum for over four years and found it very manageable and this is California where everything grows! I agree it's not a "plant and forget", it does take some work.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Can anyone hazard a guess as to what veriety of Sedum it might be? Again, I just borrowed it so i did not get a tag in the little pot.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

By the way, I did take some advice and removed it from in front of the Winnegance station and replanted it in the interstices of the stone retaining wall. Sorry, I just like the word insterstices.

















Back in front of the station, I replaced the sedum and some other creeping plants with moss which I prefer anyhow, and which does well around my line.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep its Sedum. I have some on my layout. I think it is called Grispatchi or something close to that.











You can see it planted in between the wall and the rock cliff. I was not aware that it was so evasive. However, where I planted it, it cant go very far.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Look out Dad! It's a weedberry bush!" -- Ethan T, age 3, as I was untangling his fishing line from a stubborn weed. (He's 18 now)


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe it's Sedum rupestre 'Angelina' [Petrosedum rupestre 'Angelina']


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you Dan! 

That looks like it! I looked on Google at other photos. It sounds like it spreads farirly vigorously given the right conditions. but people like it in Rock gardens...More or less as I have used it. One thing that mine hasnt done that "Angelina" is said to do is turn yellow to orange as the summer season progresses. Perhaps mine do not get enough sun.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Eric, your man digging in the moss is photo contest material. That's a Great shoot.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

O.K. I'll submit it now! Good Idea...I did not ave any other in mind yet!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

That sedum spreads as fast as creeping jenny. I wish Irish moss and others would spread like that. 

Nice coach, BTW. Are you modeling that in 7/8 scale for 2' gauge? 


DaveV


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The coach is loosely based on the Monson RR Coach...she is 1:20.3 scale. 

I have been thinking about 7/8ths scale. I have drawn some locos to that scale- even a two foot gauge Forney is BIG and the coaches even bigger. My minimum radius is 5 feet and my covered bridges are spacious for 1:20.3 but quite tight for 7/8" scale. but if I build the smallest of Maine two footers (cars and locos) they should fit


----------

